# Second Night of Perfect Tide



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Two first timer LGMouth fishermen join me tonight and one of my best fly fishermen. A boat with hooks flying everywhere and I really had to do some dodgeing and ducking tonight.. 
So this is his first ever LGMouth.. 














































I THINK HE IS HOOKED ON THIS LGMOUTH FISHING NOW!!!!!









Another great night.

Capt Mike


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet! need to find me a lake here in VA that will allow a 17ft cc with 50hp


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work Capt. Mike !


----------

